# PPCLI Cigarette Case...



## Autolite (25 Jun 2018)

I have an old, vintage 'Ronson MasterCase' cigarette case/lighter.  On the front side the case is marked '3 PPCLI' with the PPCLI crest. On the back side it is marked 'LMP'. Can anyone tell me what the 'LMP' designates?  Many thanks...


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2018)

Autolite said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what the 'LMP' designates?



The owner's initials?


----------



## Remius (25 Jun 2018)

I think it has something to do with the type of lighter it is.  Not 100% sure but LMP lighters are a thing.

Edit: Looking at the pick zoomed up it seems more like someone's initials.


----------



## Autolite (25 Jun 2018)

Yeah, I'm assuming that the 'LMP' is likely the owner's initials unless somebody else says different...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (25 Jun 2018)

Autolite said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm assuming that the 'LMP' is likely the owner's initials unless somebody else says different...



Send me a PM if you are looking to offload this....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Jun 2018)

Autolite said:
			
		

> I have an old, vintage 'Ronson MasterCase' cigarette case/lighter.  On the front side the case is marked '3 PPCLI' with the PPCLI crest. . . .



Can you provide a pic of the front of the lighter?  It's just that some of the "inconsistencies" are interesting.  Such as - the 'Ronson MasterCase' (according to one site) was "made from 1933, and for almost 20 years" whereas 3 PPCLI did not stand up until 1970, a bit shy of 20 years later.  *** And here I must correct myself - a 3rd battalion was formed in 1950 until reduced to nil strength in 1954. ***  Also, the crowns etched on the face with the initials seem to be Tutor crowns (popularly called King's crown) as used during the reign of GR VI and previous which is different than the St. Edward's crown (Queen's crown) used since the 1953 assumption of the throne by his daughter Elizabeth.

https://ppcli.com/ppcli-museum-description/regimental-history/korea/


> On 30 November 1950, a Third Battalion of the Regiment was formed. This battalion trained in Wainwright, Camp Borden and Ipperwash, Ontario. It provided replacements for both the First and Second Battalions during their tours of duty in Korea.
> 
> Third Battalion relieved the First Battalion in Korea in the fall of 1952 and was occupying Hill 355, “Little Gibraltar,” when the Korean War ended on 27 July 1953. After twelve months on active service, 3 PPCLI was reduced to nil strength on 8 January 1954. The CO, RSM, and selected others transferred to the Second Battalion, Canadian Guards, to form the nucleus of the new unit. Third Battalion would not be reactivated again until April 1970 . . .



Apologies for not researching properly and relying on my own memory of events.


----------



## Autolite (25 Jun 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Can you provide a pic of the front of the lighter?



Please see attached as per your request. 

Also, there's a stamping under the lighter itself that says 'Ronson MasterCase'.  I much appreciate all the feedback on this. I'd like to know as much as possible about this item...


----------



## Autolite (25 Jun 2018)

*"On 30 November 1950, a '3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, RCIC' was authorized to be formed as an Active Force unit embodied in the Special Force (CAO 110-2, Supp Issue No. 208/50). On 1 November 1953, it ceased to be embodied in the Canadian Army Special Force (CAO 76-8, Pt 'B', Supp Issue No. 365/53) and on 8 January 1954, it was reduced to nil strength (SD 1 Letter No. 53/139, 8 December 1953). The battalion was disbanded on 21 July 1954 (CAO 78-2, Pt 'B', Supp Issue No. 401/54)."*

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par2/ppclir-eng.asp

From what we know so far, this is a 'Ronson MasterCase' case/lighter likely made in the early 1950's. Probably one of the last ones it seems...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Jun 2018)

With the Tudor crown, my assumption is that your lighter was likely owned by a member of 3 PPCLI sometime between 1950 and 1954.  The initials are probably the owner's initials.  Trying to match it to someone will probably be a long shot.  One suggestion would be to contact the PPCLI Regimental Museum https://ppcli.com/contacts/  They may have in archives nominal rolls of the battalion during that time frame or more likely a listing of the officers.


----------



## Autolite (25 Jun 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> With the Tudor crown, my assumption is that your lighter was likely owned by a member of 3 PPCLI sometime between 1950 and 1954.  The initials are probably the owner's initials.  Trying to match it to someone will probably be a long shot.  One suggestion would be to contact the PPCLI Regimental Museum https://ppcli.com/contacts/  They may have in archives nominal rolls of the battalion during that time frame or more likely a listing of the officers.



Thanks sincerely for the good advice. I have indeed already contacted the PPCLI museum and I'm currently awaiting a reply. Considering that the 'Ronson MasterCase' was "made from 1933 for _almost_  twenty years" I'm guessing that the lighter was most likely made and acquired sometime between 1951 and 1952...


----------



## garb811 (25 Jun 2018)

You could also try the Directorate of History and Heritage as they will have the Bn's Annual Historical Reports, which will include nominal rolls of the officers as a minimum.

Directorate of History and Heritage - Contact Us


----------

